# Betta Biotope?



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Hiyas all! So i wanted to pick up some wilds the next time harold gets them in... what would one put into a betta biotope?

what substraight, lighting and plants would be good to consider?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

Maybe Harold would be the best bet to ask?


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Good idea... But i just wanted to pick your brains :3


----------



## ontariobetta (Mar 13, 2006)

Depends on what kind of wilds you get really, cus they all come from different places. Some like really super soft water, some prefer slightly hard water. Some like really warm temps, some like cooler temps. So you just gotta find out what they like


----------



## ranmasatome (Mar 14, 2006)

i agree.. depends what you get..

Most that come from this region however are found in blackwater... they however have ranges they can tolerate.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Oohh thank you guys


----------

